# thoughts on windows phone 8



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

What is everyone thoughts on windows phone 8?

I am wanting to go from and droid 2, to windows 8.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Windows Phone 8 is very nice but I find that its going to be hard for Microsoft to vs. Android.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't get a windows phone now as windows phone unless you know is dropping all support for current phones out now. Fail Microsoft. Windows phone 8 really only give you the ability to connect with a of running windows 8 and share apps and stuff. Also there will be phones with better hardware like dual core and shtuff as the new hardware allows for that ast he old didn't.  should be nice but Microsoft is a little late. When is your upgrade time up?


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have the Nokia Lumia 520 with windows phone 8 and I love it, love it, love it. It is much newer then Android and iOS but it is still nice with the features and Office that ties in great with your PC. Microsoft also announced that Windows Phone 8 phones will but upgradable to the next generation of Windows Phone OS. With that said they didn't say if it was all phone or just the higher end phones like the 925 and to 1020. Good luck!


----------



## LoganeMilligan (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm not really going to suggest you windows phone at the place of android phone. But, if you already plan switch from windows to Android phones then choose Nokia Lumia - 435. It has a good look as compare to Nokia Lumia- 521. :smile:


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I just recently got my first smart phone and I went with a windows phone. I got the Nokia Lumia 530 ($50), 4.5" screen, windows 8.1. It works great....love it. I've been using it for 2 months now and not had one issue with it. 

They are great phones for best bang for buck IMO.


----------



## Coffeekenco (May 30, 2015)

I recently purchased the Nokia Lumia 635 for £70 including top-up from Argos in the UK. If you do go for the lower end, try to make sure it's the 1gb ram version, if not the 930 or soon to be 940.

The specs compare very well with the latest iphone.

The main gripe with Windows phones is the store which doesn't have as many apps as others. I'm sure this will get better over time, and that they may view this consumer concern as an improvement needed to be made in order to increase revenue. Still, it has everything that I NEED in the store.

What I really do love about it is the home screen. You can fit as many tiles as you want on there, in 3 different sizes also, and the tiles become 'live', which means that you can see the headline on the news app (or weather for that matter) while the app hasn't been activated. So, the main screen that you look at is totally customisable without pressing an app button to get to that obscure app you always had downloaded.

Swipe left from the home screen and you get to an alphabetical list of the apps that you may want to put on the homescreen.

I much prefer Windows phones to Android. My previous phone was the HTC One.


----------



## Coffeekenco (May 30, 2015)

iPhone 6: Dual core 1.4Ghz processor. One GB RAM. 
8MP Camera. 4.7 inch display. Siri voice control. PRICE: £500.

Nokia Lumia 635: Quad core 1.2Ghz processor. One GB RAM. 
5MP camera. 4.5 inch display. Cortana voice control. PRICE: £50.


----------

